# CKC Registered Anatolian Shepherd pups/$500.00



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

CKC Registered Anatolian Shepherd puppies 2 males 2 females BORN 4-21 -11 living and working with goats, parents on site , vet checked , shots started,colors red fawn -w black mask fawn .Arkansas 
www.livestockguardianangels.com


----------

